# [SOLVED] Cpu usage 100%



## MestariHanhi (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi!
The past week I've had enormous problems with my computer performance.
I get these 100% computer usage times when everything gets really laggy and slow. When you look at the task manager processes tab, there isn't one program that uses so much alone but alot of programs that have the cpu usage bouncing up and down. So you can't see what program burdens the computer so much. These 100% cpu usage times last for a couple of minutes then it gets back to normal again and the computer works just fine. These 100% cpu usage times occur frequently, sometimes being several times / hour.
I've tried virus scanning the computer in safe mode (although no malware was found), updating all the drivers, disk cleanuping and defragmenting, system restoring but nothing seems to help. 
Do you have any advices? Thanks in advance!
System specs + atached picture on the task manager when the cpu usage goes 100%:
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3.10 GHz
RAM: 4.00 GB
Graphic card: ATI Radeon HD 4830
Operating system: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 bit


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

It would be useful to see a screenshot of Task Manager - Processes tab, when the problem occurs. Sort by CPU usage, highest at the top.


----------



## MestariHanhi (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

the processes jump around every second, so plugin-cntainer could be using 0 cpu the next second.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

Download Process Explorer and let it run in the Background. Rows in Purple are causing the most loss of resources. Check the CPU Column for the highest #.


----------



## sandw1ch (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

My machine is a lesser cousin to yours and I have similar problems.

Dell Vostro 10000
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-53 1.70 GHz
2.00 GB (1.87 usable)
ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit Version 6.1 (Build 7600)

Using VLC I can view 720p programmes with video encoded in H.264 and audio usually in AAC--containers vary, including mkv, mp4, and flv--and I get brilliant results for about ten or twenty minutes, after which the processor load shoots suddenly to 100% (from a level of about 35% while the video is viewable), causing freezing, stuttering, and other unpleasant effects.

Memory usage goes to about 50% when I start the video and remains the same throughout.

Switching from default Direct 3D output to ActiveX helps very little--processor load shoots from about 30% to about 90%. Using WMP with CoreCodec helps a little more--processor load shoots from about 15% to about 80%, which is watchable...but even this combination isn't enough to allow viewing 1080p video for more than five minutes before the processor pegs out.

There is no gradual buildup of load, and it doesn't seem to be related to RAM becoming saturated--procexp indicates 55% consistently, and I don't hear any swap file racket.


----------



## MestariHanhi (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

I did download the process explorer but it showed the same fact as the task manager, the cpu usage on all the programs just jump around. a program which is purple one moment is white the next.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

Process Explorer shows one relevant item that Task Manager does not. Check the CPU usage for the "process" labeled "Interrupts". If this is low, as it should be, and normal process usage does not account for the high usage, then the problem is caused by one or more processes that are not shown. That often means malware. It is possible for a process to hide itself from Task Manager, Process Explorer, and similar utilities.


----------



## MestariHanhi (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

The interrupts had the white color. Do you have any advice what programs I should use to scan my computer for malware? Ive used Malwarebytes, Superantispyware and F-secure's own scan in safe mode.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

If you suspect a virus infection you should follow the instructions here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
and post in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum. Other members of this forum are not permitted to help with malware removal.


----------



## sandw1ch (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

I don't suspect virus infection...I suspect poor resource control protocols. Considering the number of drivers that might contribute to this sort of problem--chipset drivers, processor core controllers, AGP task handling, generic monitor drivers, ATI Radeon Xpress 1500 video card drivers, RAM requisitioning, motherboard firmware, power safeguards, sensor-mediated interrupts, USB traffic control, even power supply load-balancing--Windows needs more robust troubleshooting...not the lame suggestions that are about as much help as the advice you see from housewives on Yahoo forums.

EDIT: My comparison is intended to disparage Windows' built-in help routines, not the advice on offer on these pages.


----------



## MestariHanhi (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

Thanks for all help! I had some kind of malware hiding in my firefox folders, which made my computer slow every time i had a firefox process running.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cpu usage 100%*

If you still have problems, click on the link in my signature for Virus/Malware Help and post in that section of the forum. Other then that, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

